# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Representacion en Canada y USA (Organicos): Pymes, Asociaciones y Cooperativas

## rcarrerac

This is an old entry....Temas similares: Artículo: Huancavelica promueve competitividad de asociaciones de productores con planes de negocios Representación directa de productores-exportadores en  España y demás UE Artículo: Entregan módulos de cuyes a asociaciones de productores agropecuarios de Mórrope Perú se prepara para asistir a ferias de productos naturales y orgánicos en Estados Unidos y Canadá ASOCIACIONES: Clave del Éxito Cafetalero

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Rafael: 
Si te interesa te puedo ofrecer pulpa de mango criollo orgánico certificado, y cuando empiece la campaña te puedo ofrecer quinua orgánica certificada también, con ofertas de empresas serias y con amplia experiencia en exportación de estos productos. 
Cualquier cosa me avisas.  
Saludos

----------


## rcarrerac

This is an old entry....

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Rafael: 
Me van a confirmar si todavía hay disponibilidad del producto, porque la campaña de este producto ya está acabando me indican. De todos modos, si gustas nos reunimos vía skype para que me des más detalles. 
En este momento te puedo cotizar harina de maca orgánica certificada, pero se cotiza a pedido, por lo que si te interesa me tendrías que pasar la información de una posible orden. De preferencia, pídeme cotizaciones cuando tu cliente se muestre muy interesado en el producto, para no perder tiempo nosotros, ni hacer perder tiempo a las empresas proveedoras por fa. 
Cualquier cosa me escribes por este medio a mis correos personales. 
Saludos y estamos en contacto.

----------

